# Sous Vide corned chuck roast temp



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 11, 2021)

I getting ready to start that chuck roast I cured for corned beef.  Planing 48 hour but not sure of temp.  Thinking 160?

Done curing.  Going to give it a good rinse.  Really nice roast.  I am so thankful for our Albertsons.  There have such great meat.  If they ever take it away I am moving!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 11, 2021)

I’ve found that 180°f for 10-12 hours comes out perfect to my liking. Fork tender and not overly mushed out.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 11, 2021)

That is a great looking piece of meat Brian! Look forward to seeing the end result! Cant help too much with the SV times/temps as I am a newbie in that department.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 11, 2021)

Page two of this thread I did has. My final report. This is still how I do corned beef.





__





						Half N Half Saint Patricks Day Corned Beef. Now with the final report!
					

My wife and I spent the weekend down at the Oregon Coast. We had a great time. Weather was crap but we had a few nice breaks and we had some excellent beach strolling.   One day we visited an Irish pub. We both had several half and half beers and lunch. Honestly can say I had one of the best...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 11, 2021)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Page two of this thread I did has. My final report. This is still how I do corned beef.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I save that for next time.  Kinda of committed to a 2 day cook right now.  I have it started now.  Not sure if should leave at 160 or not but I guess time will tell?


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 11, 2021)

I think your time and temp is good if you're going for shredded . 
Be watching .


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 11, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I think your time and temp is good if you're going for shredded .
> Be watching .


I was thinking that how 

 Bearcarver
  does his chucks.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 11, 2021)

Now that I think maybe better lower temp and than slice?  I am so confused!


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 11, 2021)

Yeah . I do my chucks at 165 for 32 ish hours . I know guys like that long 50 hour soak . I didn't care for the texture .


----------



## wild west (Mar 11, 2021)

I've done it both ways but definitely prefer the way DS does his. I go 183 for 10 hrs. Every time I've tried corned beef at lower temp for a long cook it's come out too dry.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 11, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Now that I think maybe better lower temp and than slice?


I just did a brisket flat for pastrami . Use Al's method smoked to 150 , then SV'd at 154 for 24 hours . Great texture and sliced nice . 




__





						Pastrami from brisket flat .
					

Did this a couple weeks ago . I've done pastrami from eye round in a brine . This will be the first pastrami from a flat , and also first dry cure with cure one . This brisket was small . Just under 6 pounds . I cured the flat and ground the rest into sticks . I think after trimming the flat ...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 11, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Yeah . I do my chucks at 165 for 32 ish hours . I know guys like that long 50 hour soak . I didn't care for the texture .



I do my chucks @ 165° for 30 hours for pulled beef.
I only do 48 hours if I'm gonna slice it, and make it like Prime Rib.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 11, 2021)

Yeah I did the 48 at 132 . It was to soft for me . Could have been the cut .


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 11, 2021)

Sounds like I need to pull it tomorrow.  I have set at 155.  Can just toss it in fridge until Saturday.


----------

